# panne clavier apple usb (imac G3)



## bernnnn (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai voulu faire le malin en branchant momentanément le clavier usb de mon imac G3 sur mon vieux PC pour aller chercher un fichier dedans.. Une fois l'opération effectuée  j'ai rebranché le clavier sur le G3, et maintenant il ne fonctionne plus du tout........ 
Un ami m'a aiguillé sur un problème de firmware (le PC aurait fait "planter" le clavier).
Qu'en pensez vous? Comment (et où) remettre à jour le firmware du clavier?
Merci


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2008)

Jamais entendu parlé d'un firmware pour un clavier.
Peut être une surtension qui l'a flingué. 
Quand il est branché (tu as re-démarré bien sûr ?) il apparaît dans "menu pomme-->a propos de ce mac-->plus d'infos-->usb" ?


----------



## bernnnn (29 Septembre 2008)

Merci de la réponse..;
Oui il apparait mais seulement en temps que "concentrateur dans le clavier apple usb "
Je penche aussi pour la surtension ,en effet, il se pourrait que le  pc ait envoyé une bonne décharge au clavier qui, semble t'il d'aprés les infos système n'encaisse que 500 mA.... 
Donc Ne Pas Brancher de clavier apple sur un pc!!! 
Si d'autres idées.....
merci


----------

